# squirrel hunter t-shirt



## hawken1970 (Nov 22, 2006)

I am selling squirrel hunter t-shirts for 14 dollars which includes shipping. i have sold a bunch on ebay and one of the guys said to try posting in a forum or two. i am selling these to get a new .22
you can go through ebay or i can bill you through paypal.i can get any sive or any quantity you need.
Thanks in advance and happ hunting.
Jim
[email protected]
i am also thinking about Rabbit hunter t-shirts in the same style.let me know if you might be interested.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Looked pretty nice, might pick one up a little later. What kind of .22 are you looking to buy?


----------

